# Best HTPC Case



## tvick47

So I'm building a new HTPC, and I have everything except for a case. I need a normal size ATX, not micro.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tator Tot

Cheap ? = Apevia X-Master (throw away the PSU.)

Also, I like nMEDIAPC Red Wood
Zalman HD501
Silverstone LC17-B
Lian-Li PC-C34-B
Silverstone GD01-MXR

Grand-Daddy of all HTPC cases has to be the Moneual Labs 972B


----------



## Stevo

I would have to challenge that Grand-Daddy of all HTPC cases with this one, I know there are better ones out there but its still very nice.

Also it all depends on what kind of case you want and where you are going to put it. I have a SilverStone Lascala LC13B-E and I love it because it does not look like a PC. I wanted something that did not have the usb or audio parts visible and the flap in the front covers up the optical drives.


----------



## DeathBySpoon

The Moneual Labs 972B & Thermaltake DH104 are both nice case's but when talking about THE GRAND DADDY HTPC case The Origen AE S21T has to be #1.










http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/Origen...iew-29681.html


----------



## Ballz0r84

Antec New NSK 1480










Well it isnt one of the best looking cases,but i recently build a HTPC in this case for my father in law and he is very happy with it,same goes for the fan noise.Its a silent one,and the building in is easy


----------



## blupupher

What price range?


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blupupher* 
What price range?

good qeustion.


----------

